# Akron Ohio



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Looking for sub work to do after I get all my accounts done I have two truck avalible. Email me at [email protected] or pm me


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Also have an atv avalible


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

bump ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

